# how can i study for nremt 9 months after class finished



## static78 (Feb 22, 2012)

my class finished last june i had a good job so i didnt take the nremt test now i want to take it but dont know how to study for the practical portion of the test and i dont know any emt's that could help me what should i do i cant afford to take the test twice.


----------



## Maine iac (Feb 22, 2012)

Step 1- Go to where you took the class as ask to use the mannequins and if they have 10 minutes to quickly run through them all.
Step 2- Watch all the youtube videos on the different stations
Step 3- Memorize all the criteria that are on the test sheets
Step 4- Sign up for a practice test.
Step 5- Either you pass everything or you don't but know you will know what to actually do.


Is this for a basic or paramedic?


----------



## static78 (Feb 23, 2012)

its just for the basic


----------



## jjjemt827 (Mar 8, 2012)

EMT Achieve. It's a code u can buy at your bookstore or off of amazon. I think it's about $35. You get four 100 question tests and a good number of practice quizzes. everyone I know who's gotten it, including me, has passed. People who haven't gotten it, who wasted time on other apps (i.e. iPhone apps, brady books, etc.) have failed. 

Good luck! Let me know how you do


----------



## jjjemt827 (Mar 8, 2012)

whoops. it's only for practicals...it's been a long day already. yeah, youtube is your best bet. going over your check off skill sheets from class or even the NREMT skill sheets is helpful as well, we took our practicals during class so all we had left was the cognitive


----------



## itserik1234 (Mar 22, 2012)

I took off, approximately, the same amount of time. I failed the nremt text the first time but it was because i didn't study enough for it. Then, i seen on here that JB test prep helped people pass their NREMT so i bought the program and gave it a shot. Surprisingly, I PASSED! 109! I highly recommend JB test prep. Some people say it doesn't work for them and others, like me, think it's the best test prep out there! I almost only used my book to study my rules of nines and medicine dosages (charcoal, epi etc.) Good luck on your NREMT-B!


----------

